

Show hn: Photo based captcha - ermac
http://peoplesign.com/

======
mike-cardwell
That is a retarded captcha. You have a 1 in 6 chance of randomly guessing the
first picture right, and then a 1 in 6 chance of getting the second picture
right.

So my automated script needs to perform an average of 36 attempts in order to
break through the captcha. Whoever built that system doesn't understand
captchas.

~~~
ermac
Your concern is somewhat valid although if someone is making 30 plus attempts
to submit a form can we not assume it is a bot? We have made a configuration
interface to allow users to increase the number of possible response photos if
they are security paranoid.

~~~
bsnss-mn-cdr
You are missing the way people break captchas... it is not because they have
super cool software that can read the captcha, have a huge database of hashed
portions of a particular captcha softwares library or make blind random
attempts that would set off any simple limits ( although some have 1 and 2 )
it is because they build technology that sends the webpage to an outsourcing
house that performs the actions remotely. I know of one with 200 FT employees
each shift ( 24 / 7 ) that solve on average 4 per minute per employee.

------
chisophugis
reCAPTCHA is bar none the way to go. Not only is is robust, but it also serves
a useful purpose---it uses user answers to the reCAPTCHA to digitize books by
having users recognize text from scanned books where OCR would perform poorly.

<http://www.google.com/recaptcha>

If your captcha doesn't serve a useful purpose besides being a captcha, it's
going to be hard to beat reCAPTCHA.

